# does you bird prefer walking to flying?



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

Bennie can fly, but sometimes it seems like he'd rather walk. And if something can't easily be reached by walking, he'll stay where he is. For example, I was counting out some coins the other day. I had them spread out on a little table and Bennie of curse was fascinated by all those shiny things! He jumped down and kept tossing them around and off the table. So I took him over and put him on top of his cage (not inside). He kept chirping at me and leaning over like he wanted to fly over, but didn't. His cage is only 5 or 6 feet from where I was sitting, so it would have been an easy flight. It seems to me he doesn't fly unless something startles him, or he loses his balance while climbing around and playing with his toys.


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Yep. Both are fully flighted, but they just walk everywhere


----------



## marceldp (Jan 18, 2016)

Janalee said:


> Bennie can fly, but sometimes it seems like he'd rather walk. And if something can't easily be reached by walking, he'll stay where he is. For example, I was counting out some coins the other day. I had them spread out on a little table and Bennie of curse was fascinated by all those shiny things! He jumped down and kept tossing them around and off the table. So I took him over and put him on top of his cage (not inside). He kept chirping at me and leaning over like he wanted to fly over, but didn't. His cage is only 5 or 6 feet from where I was sitting, so it would have been an easy flight. It seems to me he doesn't fly unless something startles him, or he loses his balance while climbing around and playing with his toys.


kuifie just likes to waddle around the house, but mostly because she cant really fly yet, just flutter chaotically. she "flies" in order to get from the coffee table where her playgym is, to the chair im sitting on. but thats about it.


----------



## visualise (Mar 5, 2016)

Yes! My tiel barely ever flies in his massive flight cage, and outside the cage he only flies to travel from furniture to furniture. He much prefers to climb & dance about. Dance, because he walks so fast  Every walk is a tap dance.


----------



## sagealbright (Sep 12, 2015)

Lorenzo flies when he is outside his cage and refuses to walk anywhere but when he's in his cage he never even attempts to fly, even though it's big enough for him to. He just climbs around on the cage bars to get anywhere.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey used to wander around on the floor most of the time he was out. He seemed to prefer it to flying. Now he is just a lazy little git and mostly stays on top of his cage, playing with his toys. He will have a few laps around the living room a day, but other than those short flights he just walks around the top of his cage, toy to toy, or dances a bit.


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

He can do both very well, but sometimes he is like a baby and just calls me because he wants to be carried.


----------



## Jaguar (Jul 11, 2014)

Mine will climb/walk whenever they can, but are not afraid to fly somewhere, near or far


----------

